# Happy Birthday Selkie!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wishing you the best, wherever you are.  Happy Birthday Selkie!

Hugs,
PF


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Selkie, where ever you are! 
Miss you, hope all is well!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Hope it is a great day.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 8, 2013)

I hope you have a wonderful day.  I miss you!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Selkie!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 8, 2013)

selkie, i hope you are somewhere enjoying a wonderful birthday today!  hearing from you on your birthday would make the day for many selkie dc friends and fans....


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday


----------

